# dishwasher



## nealtw (Jan 19, 2015)

Maytag E71195 type 777-0
Lights dimmed for a few weeks and now won't start
Took the door apart and yup I don't know what I am looking at.


----------



## jeff1 (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi,



> E71195



Never need a Maytag model# like that...get it from the tag on the unit?
http://www.applianceaid.com/model-number.php Some model# helps.



> Lights dimmed for a few weeks



Kitchen lights, lights on the d/w?



> and now won't start



Totally dead, no sounds and no lights?
Checked the power where the main power wire enters the d/w?
http://www.applianceaid.com/dishwasher-repair-help.php#dead

jeff.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 20, 2015)

jeff1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Checked everywhere that tags should be no model  number to be found.
Under it on the floor found a paper with this on it mdb4651awb3
Some of the control lights went dim, now when the start button is pushed. No start and two lights just wink  while some lights are still bright.
I removed the control panel, no part numbers. The flat strap to the board does have a dark area like it's been over heated.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 20, 2015)

spent some time on maytag site control panel looks like Part Number:	AP4364553


----------



## CallMeVilla (Jan 20, 2015)

Have seen this with a faulty circuit board.  Replacing it does the job.  Watch out, also, for faulty receptacle where it gets power.  Have seen bad boards cause receptacle burnout.  Replacing both is best insurance.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 20, 2015)

I looked at some parts prices, this this is getting closer to the dumpter I think.


----------



## jeff1 (Jan 20, 2015)

nealtw said:


> Under it on the floor found a paper with this on it mdb4651awb3



That should be it 

Check the power coming into the unit, check that the wire nuts are tight and not burnt, check for 120 volts AC. Check for 120 volts AC through the door switches to the board. If all is ok, yes try a new key panel as the best place to start...





Control panel with touchpad, black




Control board

jeff.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks Jeff, I will check out the power but the control board scares me. If there isn't a test for that I can't see spending the money for the touch pad on a maybe. If I add the two and add 20% for the Canadain dollar were getting to close to the price of a new one.


----------



## jeff1 (Jan 21, 2015)

Any repairs that are 50% or higher than the cost to replace the unit, we normally recommend the customer put that money into a new one rather than the old one.....JMO!

jeff.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 21, 2015)

Frustrated. Little to do with multimeter but can do continuity test, nothing no where, hmmm dead battery, run and get knew one, nope. No continuity with the lead. Who knew how hard it was to fix a simple lead. The dish washer now has a smile, I'm expecting to hear laughing any time now.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 23, 2015)

Well less than overwhelmed about Maytag or Whirlpool or who ever owns them this week.
I may not know much about electronics, I know when I am being had.
Before I spend btween $120 and $220 on a five dollar key board stuck in a big peice of plastic to make it look like I am getting something, I want to find out the the control board is good. The answer is to buy one and then if it dosn't work buy the other for another mountain of money. If I was paying for service calls I just went over what I could get the same machine at Sears new.
So there you have it a perfactly good machine is garbage.
Time to play I figure I might be able to to rig a push button  to the board to get it to go.
I found 2 pins that started the machine and soldered a wire to each and put it all back together. With the wires hanging out the front I turned on the power and closed the door, to my serprize it started by itself.
It ran thru the cycles but just kept on going so I waited for it to stop pumping and opened the door. The soap had dispenced, the dishes are clean. Good enough for as long as that lasts.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 23, 2015)

I will be turning power off when it is not in use.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 24, 2015)

You sure you're not from Tennessee, cause that right there is hillbilly engineering at its finest...:trophy:


----------



## nealtw (Jan 24, 2015)

yu-all got nothing on us.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 24, 2015)

nealtw said:


> *yu-all* got nothing on us.



Especially spelling...


----------



## nealtw (Jan 28, 2015)

It says in the instructions to make sure you line up the vent at the top of the door, to bad they were not made to match. If I decide to keep this thing my next chore will be to rig a series of neon lights so I no where it is at. I can't believe there is no one with a test station for the control board. It shouldn't rocket science.


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 28, 2015)

Circuit boards are too intricate and convoluted to test each path. just not cost effective.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 28, 2015)

slownsteady said:


> Circuit boards are too intricate and convoluted to test each path. just not cost effective.



Not true, a hand full of resisters and switches to mimick the workings of the machine and with two three different touch pads, as each company only has a few control boards.

Don't knock the hillbilly fix, have you heard this story.
http://www.todayifoundout.com/index...ctor-company-owners-frustration-with-ferrari/


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 28, 2015)

Forget about the dishwasher and just buy some paper plates...when you're done, throw them in the fireplace...no dirty dishes...:


----------



## nealtw (Jan 28, 2015)

oldognewtrick said:


> Forget about the dishwasher and just buy some paper plates...when you're done, throw them in the fireplace...no dirty dishes...:



Whirlpool will likely by the paper dish companies next.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 28, 2015)

http://www.costco.com/Solo-Bare-Paper-Dinnerware-Plate-8-12"-250ct-.product.11606468.html

If you buy paper plates, you can get about 12.3 years for what you'd spend on a dishwasher. Just sayin...


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 28, 2015)

oldognewtrick said:


> Forget about the dishwasher and just buy some paper plates...when you're done, throw them in the fireplace...no dirty dishes...:



After all..you paid good money for those paper plate BTU's.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 28, 2015)

oldognewtrick said:


> http://www.costco.com/Solo-Bare-Paper-Dinnerware-Plate-8-12"-250ct-.product.11606468.html
> 
> If you buy paper plates, you can get about 12.3 years for what you'd spend on a dishwasher. Just sayin...



We re-cycle everything so we would have to rince them anyway.:rofl:


----------



## frodo (Jan 29, 2015)

nealtw said:


> We re-cycle everything so we would have to rince them anyway.:rofl:



if you rinse your dish's your wasting water.  get a dog to lick the plates clean.
that is TRUELY going green  :banana:


----------



## jeff1 (Jan 29, 2015)

*****

A joke:

Can Cold Water Clean Dishes?

This is for all the germ conscious folks that worry about using cold water to clean.

John went to visit his 90 year old grandfather in a very secluded, rural area of Alabama.

After spending a great evening chatting the night away, in the morning, John's grandfather prepared a breakfast of bacon, eggs and toast.

However, John noticed a film like substance on his plate and questioned his grandfather asking, "Are these plates clean?"

His grandfather replied, "They're as clean as cold water can get them. Just you go ahead and finish your meal."

For lunch the old man made hamburgers.

Again, John was concerned about the plates, as his appeared to have tiny specks around the edge that looked like dried egg and asked, "Are you sure these plates are clean?"

Without looking up the old man said, "I told you before, those dishes are as clean as cold water can get them. Now don't you fret, I don't want to hear another word about it!"

Later that afternoon, as John was leaving, his grandfather's dog started to growl and wouldn't let him pass.

John yelled, "Grandfather, your dog won't let me get to my car."

Without taking his eyes off the football he was watching on TV, the old man shouted...

"COLDWATER, GO LAY DOWN!!!!"


----------



## frodo (Jan 31, 2015)

Yes...I stole it!!!!


----------

